
Show HN: Notegoo – Remember your life by microblogging a personal journal - rburton5403
http://notegoo.com
======
rburton5403
I created this initially for myself to keep up with things around the house,
such as when was the last time I cleaned the A/C filter, who borrowed stuff
from me and did they bring it back, etc. I'm also using it to keep track of my
blood pressure on a daily basis so I can show a chart to my doctor. If you
have a moment, try it out and please provide feedback. Thanks.

